# Heat transfers VS. Screen printing



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: whats the major difference between screen printing and heat transfer?*

 hi, i am also debating between the two...there is some good info so far but I still have more questions... What would be best for pictures, multi-color designs, and text...I'd to be able to have the glossy effect on certain designs and definetly want a good quality and the shirt to be long lasting... the heat transfers seem to be pretty flexible and easy...and Im not to familiar with screen printing, which machine is not too expensive but a good quality for heat transfers? I have picture/text designs and also just text on my computer...what is the best way to get these things on a shirt?? Im going to be doing different sizes, kids to big n tall tees...any advice is much appreciated! -trying to be an expert tee maker...


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

Im new to this business and am about to jump in full force and this forum is great so asking the experts here...I dont know which way to go.. I have pictures w/ text and text alone. Im also going to do custom designs, multi-color and graphics. I like the glossy effect on pictures and want to get the best quality for the picture and also wearing quality (washing and fading or dull looking pictures like it came from walgreens..lol) Im not sure which method is best for what Im trying to do. Any advice is much appreciated...


Also, whats the best way to design and have my own label on the shirt.. fabric, design on the fabric, putting it on the shirt..


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Heat transfers VS. Screen printing*

screen printed transfers are the same (more or less) like screen printing t-shirts.


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

which brand/company is best for screen transfers? And what kind of quality do they have? better than the regular heat transfers? More expensive? Which kind of transfers are best for pictures? --I know I have a lot of questions, but any help is much appreciated!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

neversatisfied said:


> which brand/company is best for screen transfers? And what kind of quality do they have? better than the regular heat transfers? More expensive? Which kind of transfers are best for pictures? --I know I have a lot of questions, but any help is much appreciated!


for pictures may be use photo transfers.  .... screen printing would need a high quantity to make it worth it $$$$.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Basically, Screen printing will last longer, heat transfer will offer custom jobs and is easier/cheaper to do yourself.

Some useful past threads on the topic:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5372
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5659




neversatisfied said:


> which brand/company is best for screen transfers? And what kind of quality do they have? better than the regular heat transfers? More expensive? Which kind of transfers are best for pictures? --I know I have a lot of questions, but any help is much appreciated!


There are several good companies that do plastisol; one of the most popular is probably First Edition.

Here's another (long) thread with a lot of info on plastisol:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3770

Plastisol is essentially the same quality as a screen print, but some of the same limitations apply - limited colors and minimum orders.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Basically, Screen printing will last longer, *heat transfer* will offer custom jobs and is easier/cheaper to do yourself.


just to clarify.

Plastisol Transfers ARE *Heat transfers* too.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Also, whats the best way to design and have my own label on the shirt


Buy labels from a label company like clothinglabels4u.com or luckylabel and then have some blank t-shirts relabeled. You can use Hanes, AmericanApparel, whatever brand you like and just relabel them with your company name.




> .. fabric, design on the fabric, putting it on the shirt..


Not sure what you mean by design on the fabric, putting it on the shirt. But I think that's the same as your first question. Which printing method to select.

For photos with a glossy look, you probably want opaque heat transfers with a glossy overlay.


----------



## purpledotz (Aug 22, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> for pictures may be use photo transfers.  .... screen printing would need a high quantity to make it worth it $$$$.


so, for small quantity production, it's advisable to use heat transfer over screen printing?

thx in advance.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

purpledotz said:


> so, for small quantity production, it's advisable to use heat transfer over screen printing?


It depends on your business model and your idea of small. Screen printing can be perfectly profitable even in small runs.

A lot of people here are big fans of plastisol transfers and will try and scare people off from using any other method - the fact is all methods have been used to make a lot of money by _someone_.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

purpledotz said:


> so, for small quantity production, it's advisable to use heat transfer over screen printing?
> 
> thx in advance.


i think so, for full color photo type art/graphics small quantity runs, digital transfers are the way to go. Or if you know someone with a DTG machine.  

to do full color via screen print you need to run larger quantities to make it cost effective.


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

> For photos with a glossy look, you probably want opaque heat transfers with a glossy overlay.





T-BOT said:


> i think so, for full color photo type art/graphics small quantity runs, digital transfers are the way to go. Or if you know someone with a DTG machine.  quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> s there a frequently used company anyone would recommend for all these different types of transfers??
> 
> Photo transfers, Plastisol, Opaque, and Digital ??


Photo transfers, opaque transfers and digital transfers can be printed from your home computer with an epson printer (with durabrite inks):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4605

Plastisol transfers are printed by a company that can do screen printing on transfer paper.

Here's a short list of companies that are commonly used for plastisol transfers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095&highlight=plastisol


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Photo transfers, opaque transfers and digital transfers can be printed from your home computer with an epson printer (with durabrite inks):
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4605


with these.. are they just different types of paper? Who do you use for a transfer paper supply?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> with these.. are they just different types of paper?


opaque transfers are a different kind of paper. But photo transfers and digital transfers are all done with just regular transfer paper.

Here are some threads that might help:

Different types of transfers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5701

Which transfer paper to use:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6297&highlight=paper
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5955&highlight=paper


----------



## dayn83 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can opaque transfers be printed on a normal printer?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dayn83 said:


> Can opaque transfers be printed on a normal printer?


Yes, they can.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Buy labels from a label company like [...] luckylabel


How is Thailand doing with international postage at the moment?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

When you say high quantity, how much are you talking. I have a local basketball league that buys 260 t-shirts every year. They have a two color logo on the front and a number on the back. They buy them from a screen printer. Is this something that is possible with heat transfers? Or too big a number?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> When you say high quantity, how much are you talking. I have a local basketball league that buys 260 t-shirts every year. They have a two color logo on the front and a number on the back. They buy them from a screen printer. Is this something that is possible with heat transfers? Or too big a number?


Actually there are products ready to go for this exact market. You can buy premade number sets premade custom team names etc ready to heatpress onto blank uniforms. Look into Ace Transfer company and Stahls, Transfer Express....that should give you some ideas and get you started. You should try and find out from the league exactly what they are paying for their gear from blank shirts and shorts to the actual printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How is Thailand doing with international postage at the moment?


I never ordered from luckylabel, but they came highly recommended from a few members here in the forums.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I never ordered from luckylabel, but they came highly recommended from a few members here in the forums.


What I meant was that since they're in the middle of a coup d'état it's possible they can't fulfill international orders at the moment. I suppose anyone interested in purchasing labels could e-mail them and ask.


----------



## KR Crummie (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: whats the major difference between screen printing and heat transfer?*

Hello, I was so glad to see your questions. I have the same ones. I have read the replies below. It has helped. Any hints for me?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Any hints for me?


What type of questions do you need hints for?  Feel free to start a new topic if you don't find an answer to your questions.


----------



## KR Crummie (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm trying to find a heat press and a supplier of heat transfers. Or should I go to screen printing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm trying to find a heat press and a supplier of heat transfers.


Here's a couple of good threads to start you off:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5838
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5475

You can also look at our Sponsors listed in the left hand navigation menu of this site (BestBlanks, Imprintables, Boo-Z, Coastal Business, etc). Many of them have the supplies you would need to start heat pressing.




> Or should I go to screen printing?


Depends on which you prefer


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks! Yeah those do have some good info..


----------



## purpledotz (Aug 22, 2006)

Solmu said:


> What I meant was that since they're in the middle of a coup d'état it's possible they can't fulfill international orders at the moment. I suppose anyone interested in purchasing labels could e-mail them and ask.


I just came back from my business trip in Bangkok. Everything is fine there, business and life as usual


----------

